# Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

Wir mussten nach einem Schlaganfall leider unsere Katze einschläfern lassen. 
Die hat immer Trockenfutter gefressen, was unser Kater nicht anrührt.

Als Schwabe wirft man ja nich gerne was weg, daher habe ich jetzt mal das Trockenfutter im Mixer zu Pulver verarbeitet.

Das würde ich gerne als "Grundstoff" für Teig zum Friedfischangeln verwenden. 

Alleine löst sich das zu schnell auf, das wird man wohl entweder mit Paniermehl oder einem anderen Teig mischen müssen, damit das am Haken hält, als "Aroma" sozusagen.

Werde ich auf jeden Fal ausprobieren, meine Frage dazu:
Hat das schon mal einer von Euch so ausprobiert, wenn ja, mit welchen Erfolgen/Misserfolgen, wenn nein: Weswegen, habe ich was übershehen??


----------



## angeltreff (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Auf so eine Idee kommt echt nur ein Schwabe.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Mit Katzenfutter habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mit Hundefutter. Ich kaufe mir immer einen dieser 15 KG Säcke die es in den Baumärkten günstig gibt und nutze das als Grundlage für Brassenfutter (als Teig). 

Ich mache ein paar Hände davon in einen Eimer, dann heiss Wasser drauf und Deckel drauf. Nach einer viertel Stunde ist das Hundefutter dann weich und ich kann meine weiteren Zutaten drunter mischen.


----------



## Laksos (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Sollte gehen, da ja bspw. auch Hundefutter/Frolic funktioniert. Und Versuch macht ja auch kluch! Je nach Gewässer/Anforderungen kommen da dann wohl unterschiedliche Binder infrage. Da sollten sich aber eher die Futterprofis melden.

Und überhaupt, wenn die Fische das wider Erwarten nicht mögen sollten; du bist doch Ernährungsfachmann: Notfalls versuchste's eben als Müsli!  :m


----------



## Gunni77 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Hallo

Aber sicher geht das, vor allem für dicke Brassen und Karpfen, für Rotaugen gibt es meiner Meinung nach optimalere Köder. Aber, wie schon bemerkt: nur Katzenfutter hält nicht gut, also mit den klassischen teigzutaten mischen. Nimm Waffelmehl, das gibt so eine Gummiartige, feste Konsistenz und ist lecker. 
Abgesehen davon ist Teig aus Katzenfutter spitze, wenn man nicht weit werfen muss. An der Feeder kannst du das vergessen, gut geht das mit einer leichten Pose im Nahbereich.
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*



			
				Angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Auf so eine Idee kommt echt nur ein Schwabe


Nö, weil Schwalmangler als Nichtschwabe das auch macht))



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Da sollten sich aber eher die Futterprofis melden.


Siehste Laksos, deswegen bin ich doch hier im Friedfisch/Stipperforum, weil ich mich als "Spinner" da halt nicht so auskenne.

@ Schwalmangler: Und was verwendest Du da zum Binden??
Ich hab das ausprobiert, mit Wasser und dem Pulver nen Teig zu machen, der löst sich aber rasend schnell auf:-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

@ gunni:
Dafür hätte ich das auch gedacht, entweder an der Posenrute und/oder an der Pickerrute (braucht man bei uns auch nicht weit zu werfen, die Fische stehen oft direkt am Übergang vom Flussbett zur Böschung).

Da sich das Zeug gut auflöst, müsste es ja aber eigentlich auch gut als Korbfutter zu  verwenden sein??


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Zum binden nehme ich je nach Jahreszeit entweder Haferflocken, Paniermehl, Weizenkleie oder Gries. Ansonsten kommen noch diverse Duftstoffe und etwas Mehl unter das Futter, ein paar Körner (Vogelfutter oder Hanf) können auch nicht schaden.

Habe aus dem Teig auch schon Boilies hergestellt, funktioniert prima.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Äähhhh??
Zu welcher Jhreszeit benutzt man warum welches Bindemittel??
Wieso unterscheidet man das nach Jahreszeit??
Und wieso gibst Du noch extra Duftstoffe dazu??
Ich nehme normalerweise normalen Bot/Brötchenteig, der funzt ja schon ganz gut, und das gemahlene Katzenfutter stinkt ja schon wie die Pest, müsste das nicht reichen??
Sorry, aber ich bin halt nicht so der Friedfisch/Stippexperte:-((


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Im Frühjahr, Herbst und Winter benutze ich eher Paniermehl, da das weniger sättigend ist. Später im Frühjahr (wenn es wärmer wird und die Fische mehr Hunger haben) und im Sommer nehme ich dann eher Haferflocken. Daran fressen sich dann die kleinfische schnell satt und lassen mehr für die Brassen liegen, die oftmals wie ein Industriestaubsauger über den Futterpunkt jagen.

Duftstoffe gebe ich hinzu, damit mehr Fische angelockt werden. Ob das nun der Fall ist oder es auch so funktioniert, darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Ich bilde mir ein, das die Fische, wenn es kälter ist, dadurch eher an den Platz gelockt werden.

Ein Bekannter von mir schwört übrigens darauf das Katzenfutter (von Aldi) im Futterkorb als Lockstoff beim Aalangeln zu nutzen..


----------



## Gunni77 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Hallo


Wir reden hier über zwei verschiedene Dinge. Für einen Hakenköder darf der Teig nicht zu hart sein und er muss über eine gewisse Zähigkeit verfügen, damit er am Haken hält und man trotzdem noch anschlagen kann. Bei mir hat sich hier das Waffelmehl bewährt, weil es eine Gummiartige Konsistenz gibt. Natürlich geht auch Paniermehl, dann aber etwas Stärkepulver oder Mehl zugeben, da auch dieses zur gewünschten Konsistenz beiträgt.
Wenn du damit anfüttern willst, nimm einfach normales Stippfutter und misch dein Katzenfutter nach belieben zu. Die Konsistenz hängt hier vom Gewässer ab, also Strömung, Tiefe....

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

So langsam wirds klarer.
Werde ich dann wohl Paniermehl, Stärke und Mehl verwenden zur Verwendung als Hakenköderteig, das habe ich im Gegensatz zum Waffelmehl eh im Haus (da kommt halt wieder Schwabe durch)))

Zm anfüttern als Ballen das Pulver dann einfach mit einem normalen (möglichst neutralen??) Futter mischen als Geschmacksgeber.

Im Futterkrob müsste man das Zeug weil es sich ja gut auflöst aber eigentlich ohne weitere Beimischungen/Zusätze verwenden können???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

PS:
Wenn das funzen solle, werde ich mal verschiedene Futtersorten (gibt ja x - verschiedene mit Inhalten von Innereien über Fleisch bis hin zu Fisch) und testen obs da Unterschiede beim beissen und fangen gibt und welches Futter am besten auf welche Fische funzt.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Hallo

Glaube mir, das funktioniert super. Das Futter muss nicht möglichst neutral sein, nimm einfach das, was sonst auch funktioniert. Ich denke, wichtiger als die Frage, ob von Spezialzutat XY 4,7% drin sind ist, das die Zutaten möglichst frisch sind und das die Konsistenz stimmt. Ich mische mein Stippfutter selber, gute Zutaten sind diverse Maisprodukte, gemahlene Backwaren aller Art, gemahlene Tierfutter und vielleicht noch Hanf und Coprah-Melasse, das war alles. Etwas pauschalisiert kann man es so sagen:
Maimehle (TTX, BC-Collant, Maismehl/Gries) binden wenig, machen das Futter aber schwer. Die Ballen gehen schnell zum Grund und lösen sich dort fix auf.
Bei den Backwaren ist das etwas komplizierter. Es gibt trennende (Zwiebackmehl, Löffelbisquitt....) und bindende (Waffelmehl....), das muss man probieren. Damit kann man meiner Meinung nach mit drei, vier Zutaten schon ein gut funktionierendes Anfutter zusammenmischen. Noch ein bischen gemahlenes Tierfutter (egal, Katze, Hund, Fische...) für den Geschmack dazu und gut ist... Wenn man nicht unbedingt bei einem Wettangeln sitzt, also mehr oder weniger alleine am Wasser ist reicht das. Diverse Aromen etc. würde ich weglassen - Das Zeug macht das Futter teuer, und ob es irgendwas bringt, steht für mich in den Sternen, ich fange ohne auch nicht weniger |supergri 
Letztlich gilt: Vertrauen fängt....

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*



> Wenn man nicht unbedingt bei einem Wettangeln sitzt, also mehr oder weniger alleine am Wasser ist reicht das


Bloss nicht auch noch beim Angeln Stress, nönönö, das wettfischen is nix für mich.
Mein Ziel wäe es erstens das übrige Katzenfutter zu verwerten, und wenn es denn funktionieren sollte das eben öfter einzusetzen.
Am meisten interessieren mich die bei uns häufiger vorkommenden wirklich großen Rotaugen besser zu erwischen und/oder Barben.
Wenn dann auch noch Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen etc. beissen sollten, hätte ich damit auch kein Problem))
Herzlichen Dank für eure Tipps (wobei weitere immer noch gerne gesehen sind, man lernt ja nie aus!!)


----------



## Seelachsfänger (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

noch ne frage: willst du den teig zum anfüttern nehmen oder um den haken kneten bzw. beides?

ich würd dir folgendes vorschlagen:das pulver mit ner 50:50 Mischung aus Milch und Wasser anrühren (evtl. noch ein schuss sonnenblumenöl) und dann so lange weizenmehl zugeben, bis die gewünschte konsistenz bzw. auflösgeschwindigkeit erreicht ist.
zusätzliche aromen würd ich weglassen, das futter riecht ja an sich schon ziemlich stark, sonst bekommst du einen geschmacksmischmasch der garantiert nicht so fängig ist...


----------



## ChristophL (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Wenn es die größeren Rotaugen sein sollen, dann hilft:

- Großer Haken mit Futterspirale drauf (sonst ziehen die Kleinen den Teig herunter).

- "Boilietechnik" - ich nehme ganz gerne Frolicstücke (könnte auch mit dem Kafu gehen)

- Kugel der Medusa, also Korkkugel und Maden drauf kleben (ist mir zu kompliziert, teuer usw.... verwende ich nicht)

Btw: Beifänge ala Karpfen wirst du aber ziemlich sicher haben. Nimm ein dünnes Geflecht fürs Vorfach und eine normalstarke Hauptschnur, oder eben vorsichtig drillen (sofern möglich).

Anfüttern wirst du mit Katzenfutter 100% können.

Geschmacksverstärker ? Guck mal auf die Kafu Packung ob dort Natriumglukamat (sp?) drin ist, wenn ja - dann ist bereits welcher drin.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*



> noch ne frage: willst du den teig zum anfüttern nehmen oder um den haken kneten bzw. beides?


Beides, auch Euch danke für die Tipps, werden alle in die Versuche mit einfliessen.


----------



## PASA (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe auf diese Art auch schon 20 Kg Resthundefutter verwertet. Wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist, dann ist ein guter Aromastoff aus der Küchenschrank "Sardinen in Öl" mit Öl und allem in das Futter gemischt. Das gibt viel Aroma und kostet wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*



> Das gibt viel Aroma und kostet wenig.


Da hat einer wieder den Schwaben erkannt))


----------



## ThomasRö (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Warum hast du es zu Pulver verarbeitet? Hätte man doch gut mit der Schleuder einbringen können |kopfkrat 

Wenn es in einem Drahfutterkorb nicht hält, nimm doch einfach einen geschlossenen Futterkorb oder einen der zumindest unten zu ist, dann kann man das doch auch hinausbefördern #6


----------



## muddyliz (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Hier mal einige Rezepte: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/hakenteige.htm unter Hunde-/ Katzenfutterteig


----------



## Freizeitfischer (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

womit mahlt Ihr denn das Katzenfutter klein ?

Ich hab einen alten Fleischwolf benutzt, war aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei...

gruß Uwe


----------



## Pickerfan (25. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Wo grad das gelbe vom Ei kommt. Gabs da nicht mal ein Rezept für Boilies inner Angelwoche? Ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her und wir habens nur einmal probiert. Ich glaube da war nur gemahlenes Katzenfutter und Eigelb drin. Es stank fürchterlich und hat wahrscheinlich alle Fische verscheucht. Gefangen haben wir natürlich nichts.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## muddyliz (26. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*



> Gabs da nicht mal ein Rezept für Boilies


@ Pickerfan: Auch dir kann geholfen werden: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm


----------



## Pickerfan (26. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*

Jo dank Dir
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Seelachsfänger (29. April 2005)

*AW: Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage???*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast du es zu Pulver verarbeitet? Hätte man doch gut mit der Schleuder einbringen können |kopfkrat



katzenfutter schwimmt idR


----------

